# Massey 320 Log Skidder



## Master Logger (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm thrilled I've found this site! I run a 320 Massey Ferguson Log Skidder and love it but, I'm really having a hard time getting parts, the transmission parts have been the hardest. 

Does anyone know of any other distributors that I can try?


----------



## jon72 (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you have any pictures?I've heard of MF skidders but I've never seen one.Is it standard shift?Engine?Winch?


----------

